# Remis blinds rattle



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi
Our MH, like many others I suspect, is fitted with concertina blinds to the windscreen and side door windows.
The manufacturer is REMIS.
They work well and look good, but what lets down the German quality is that they rattle like the clappers.

I thought they may have been fitted poorly, but reading the installation book it seems they are ready-made in a frame to suit the model and then generally clip into place on the doors, and are secured by just one self tapper in the top corner.

The rattle is now irritating me, both when driving and when shutting the doors, when it sounds like something is really loose.

has anyone else found a cure ? I'm loathe to set about it with tools or mastic sealants until I've thought it through.

John



site helper note - more detail added in title


----------



## dgg (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi. I had the same irritating problem. I solved it by poking a bit of sponge rubber into a gap where it was rattling. I can't see it so it doesn't bother me. It would if I could!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

My blinds do not rattle but if they did I would get some double sided adhesive foam tape and stick them on then 're fix as normal.

Or is it the folding blinds that are rattling in the track?..

Ray


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Ray
Its not so much the blinds in the track, more the frame work


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

Then go with the double sided foam or tape. The front windscreen blind might be a bit fiddly I suspect.

Ray


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

The blinds are installed using one screw, a number of adhesive Velcro pads and are also clipped to the an body.

We've found that the adhesive can fail and needs re sticking, the screw needs tightening or sometimes the clips are broken and all can be a cause of rattling.

Check the above first, but the advise of using felt or adhesive foam or similar to aid stopping the rattle is sound advise.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Tis only the doors, Ray.
Windscreen is silent when neatly tucked away.
Cheers

John


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Update
Well after removing the one screw it gets very loose but doesn't want to come completely out.
There's little sign of any velco having been used, nor adhesive pads.
Apart from the screw and I suspect some window clips, the rest just flaps about.
Its a 2012 van too.


Oh well, 10% card down to B+Q in the morning then for sticky foam.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Ours used to rattle I just squirted a few little blobs on 'No More Nails' into some of the gaps and they haven't rattled since.

Morph


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

I like that one Morph..........I've got a tube in the garage. cheers


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

I used small pieces of self adhesive Velcro in necessary places which work for me.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I find that it is the flexible rods that the blinds use as guides that rattle the most.
Gerry


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

No Nails or silicone will work to stop the rattles, but what if you ever need to remove them for maintainace or repairs.. Could be a bit perminent and what damage to the van trying to get them off?.

ray


----------

